

Configuration Management as a Service - ajan

What do you think of the idea of being able to install software automatically in the cloud, in your vm&#x27;s or on-premise and at the same time be able to generate Docker images? Let me know what you think of it. You can test the installation on the the online docker test servers which are free. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;beta.umbreo.com&#x2F;blueprints
======
raincom
It is useful in traditional Infrastructure. But micro services and/or 12
factor apps are going in a different route. Orchestation of containers, along
with deploying applications, etc, are all combined: for instance, cloud
foundry, Heroku, etc.

------
asdfasdf12
so basically a rebrand of openshift?

